# super blackhawk barrel length question



## biggdogg (Apr 22, 2012)

i am getting ready to buy a super blackhawk in .44 mag. i like the 10" barrel version. what are the advantages/disadvantages to the 10" barrel over the 7-1/2" barrel?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 22, 2012)

The 10" might be a little more accurate (maybe), but it's gonna be very awkward to tote around, and it'll be heavy. I have the 7 1/2", and I sure wouldn't trade it for a 10". The 7 1/2" is plenty accurate, and is heavy and awkward enough.


----------



## TJay (Apr 22, 2012)

SBH with the 10.5" barrel is difficult to hold steady.  You will need a good rest with just about every shot.  Kind of cumbersome for a hunting application.


----------



## biker13 (Apr 23, 2012)

7 1/2 is the way to go.


----------



## Joe_Atlanta (Apr 23, 2012)

> what are the advantages


The longer sight radius generally translates into more accurate shots with iron sights and the additional weight out front means less perceived recoil. 

That being said, they are beasts to carry and really only useful for folks who are making long range shots with iron sights. They are great for NRA or IHMSA metallic silhouette.


----------



## deast1988 (Apr 23, 2012)

10in gives you more weight to absorb recoil. Longer sight radius so more accuracy. Cumbersome to carry but it can squeeze a lot more out of your bullets. More efficient less wasted powder faster velocity.


----------



## bcraig (Apr 24, 2012)

I wouldn,t get a 10 inch barrel,Heck I would feel like I was carrying a rifle without a stock !
I have had the 7.5 inch barrels and they are okay but I much prefer the 4 5/8 Barrel. Carrys much easier and still gets enough velocity to kill well.For me as odd as it sounds I shoot a shorter barrel better.I suppose the shorter distance between the sights allows me to better see them.
Craig


----------



## chefrific (May 10, 2012)

I have the 7.5" and soooo wish I had the 5.5"  The 7.5" is bulky to carry around.  And let's face it, most of us hunting in Georgia are not going to be shooting more than 50 yards.


----------



## MaBel (May 10, 2012)

The only real benefit would be with open sight shooting. The longer sight radius is a definite plus. I've seen it proven that shortening many large bore handgun barrels can have little effect on velocity.

That's of course withing reason. I believe a 5.5" or 6" barrel is a gracious plenty for the average .44 mag load.


----------



## AliBubba (May 23, 2012)

I have a Roger SRH 10" barrel with a 4x Leupold scope. Its accurate (3" groups @ 85 yrds w/Rem 240 grain round nose ammo). I would suggest a bandolero rig to carry it and bi-pod for stability in the field.


----------



## redman2006 (May 23, 2012)

I love my blackhawk.  I shoot Ruger Only loads in 45 Colt.  I have the 4.5/8 for ease of use.

This all depends on how you want to use it.  Do you use this as a primary long distance hunter, a back up for bear in Alsaska while hunting other game, a close range deer gun here in the GA woods. or as a plinker on targets or steels? 

If you hand load, you can tailor your loads to your barrel length too so you may or may not see a huge difference in velocity with that extra several inches.


----------



## biggdogg (May 24, 2012)

i used to have the SBH with a 7.5" barrel and loved it. wife and i needed money more than a nice pistol way back when we first got married, so it got sold. i've been looking for a new one and all i can find right now are the 10" models. that was my reason for asking. i plan on using it for closer shots in thickets and such, likely won't ever shoot beyond 60-70 yards. think i'll hold out for the 7.5". supposedly, ruger should be getting their production numbers back up soon.


----------



## DeucesWild (May 24, 2012)

Got a SBH Bisley hunter with a 7.5" barrel and I topped it with a weaver 2x. I've taken deer out to 70 yds with it and its done a good job so far.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (May 24, 2012)

I've got a Super Blackhawk with Magnaport's Predator Package, 4.75 inch tube, plenty accurate. I carry it in a Tucker Gunleather belt holster, and it does not strain me to carry it all day. I've tried a 7.5 " and a 10". They are fine for bench rest, I don't care to pack one all day in the wilderness. Mine serves as backup to a arlin .450 Magnum bear hunting. Hope you try one of those long tube rascals before you make an investment.


----------



## LanceColeman (May 31, 2012)

If your using a scope, the pistola is going to be basically a propped shot regardless of barrel length. 

With Irons the longer sight plane will give you some accuracy advantages though.

Any sort of free handed shooting is best left to shorter barrels for a better balance and less wieght to support.

I don't have any issues at all shooting off hand with my 7.5" barreled SBH but it also has the big fat old ruger target grips which sort of serve as a counter to the barrel length.


----------



## broncoman1983 (Sep 30, 2013)

I have hunted with both 10 and 7-5inch sbh .set both zero at 100yards .I always use a rest I owe it to the animal to make the best possible shot I can.carry either one in a bandolier holster and u shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Sep 30, 2013)

I like the 5.5 inch  Had the 7 1/2 and very accurate but harder to carry Never owned the 10.5 cause the 7 1/2 was hard enough to carry, so the 10.5 has got to be a bugger bear.  For 99% of your deer/hog hunting, the 5.5 is plenty accurate and easy to carry  I have 3 Ruger BH,s a 41 mag and 45 Colt, both with 4 5/8 inch barrels.  They both handle GREAT and are deadly accurate


----------



## ironhead7544 (Oct 20, 2013)

If you want to use the iron sights, then the 10 incher has the better set.  The front sight is under cut and gives a great sight picture.   A shoulder rig will carry the 10 incher just fine.   The 10 also has a longer ejector rod which will kick the case completely out.

Currently, I have the 5 and 1/2 incher for a belt gun.   If I were going to get one for hunting with the irons then I would get the 10 inch.   The 10 inch does have a little less recoil.  Also, I have noticed that the 10 inch is fitted a little tighter and has a better trigger pull straight from the box.    JMHO.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 21, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> The 10" might be a little more accurate (maybe), but it's gonna be very awkward to tote around, and it'll be heavy. I have the 7 1/2", and I sure wouldn't trade it for a 10". The 7 1/2" is plenty accurate, and is heavy and awkward enough.



X-2 hunted with 7.5" SBH for 3 yrs.....10" is to long
and heavy....
Once you get use to the 7.5" it is fairly easy to shoot
with minimal rest.......


----------



## Old Coach (Oct 25, 2013)

I have a Mag-Na-Port Stalker with the 8 3/8" bbl. scoped and it is very accurate. Not easy to carry.
I usually carry a 4-5/8" SBH SS for back up.
Both guns loaded with Beartooth 250grn WFN hardcast.


----------



## HGUNHNTR (Oct 25, 2013)

Joe_Atlanta said:


> The longer sight radius generally translates into more accurate shots with iron sights and the additional weight out front means less perceived recoil.
> 
> That being said, they are beasts to carry and really only useful for folks who are making long range shots with iron sights. They are great for NRA or IHMSA metallic silhouette.



Yep.  Zero difference in mechanical accuracy between the barrel lengths.  Personally I prefer a 5.5".


----------



## ironhead7544 (Oct 26, 2013)

You can also get the barrel shortened to any length you want.   I once had a 10 incher cut to 5 and 1/2.   Sadly, it is gone now.   Made for a nice, all around gun.


----------



## 8pt1982 (Aug 15, 2014)

I have the 7-1/2" version.  I don't really like it.  I feel it is too long.  The 10" version is just...longer.
As another poster has mentioned, balance is the key factor in a handgun.
If a shooter is good enough to make a 50 yard shot with a handgun, a couple inches of barrel is not going to make any difference in accuracy.
I wish Ruger would do a line of Bisley grip Blackhawks/Super Blackhawks with unfluted cylinders in 5-1/2" barrels.  That is the barrel length that I feel suits that model the best.
In the absence of that length, 7-1/2" would by my preferance over the longer barrel.
If, however, you were considering a Thompson platform, 10" would be fine.


----------



## Alan in GA (Aug 16, 2014)

*7 1/2".....*

I've had 4 SBH's, and 2 Redhawks.....all 7 1/2" barrels. If anything, shorter is handier. I wouldn't get less than 5.5" or 6" though. Shot a S&W 29 w/4" barrel and factory jacketed loads.....no fun!


----------



## The Longhunter (Aug 17, 2014)

The only better than a 7.5" is a 5.5" inch.  While the 10" may be marginally more accurate, you won't be able to tell the difference unless you are shooting from a rest.

The 10" is just awkward all the way around.  Hard to find a holster, hard to get it out of the holster when you find one, hard to handle when you get it out.  You don't even begin to realize how big it is until you go to draw it.  Makes for a lot more arm movement to get it in action.

Maybe for shooing silhouettes, 10" is the bomb, but the shorter barrel lengths are much much handier in the field.


----------



## jmoser (Aug 18, 2014)

Remember a 7.5" revolver is almost as long as a 10" T/C contender; cylinder length is not included in the bbl length.

A 7.5" revolver is a large package; 10" might be too unwieldly IMHO.


----------



## Offroadtek (Aug 18, 2014)

jmoser said:


> Remember a 7.5" revolver is almost as long as a 10" T/C contender; cylinder length is not included in the bbl length.
> 
> A 7.5" revolver is a large package; 10" might be too unwieldly IMHO.



Hmmm, learned something new. I knew the chamber was counted on rifles and pistols, but not that the cylinder on a revolver was not counted. Good observation.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 18, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> The 10" might be a little more accurate (maybe), but it's gonna be very awkward to tote around, and it'll be heavy. I have the 7 1/2", and I sure wouldn't trade it for a 10". The 7 1/2" is plenty accurate, and is heavy and awkward enough.




Accurate info....I had a 7 1/2" barrel with 4 power scope,
but during the 2nd year of hunting with a pistol only, took
the scope off and used iron sights.....
All the deer i killed with it were under 40-45 yds so did not
really need a scope....
I used a shoulder holster, or just carried it in my hand or
fanny pack, if i had a long way to walk to stand...
I handloaded 180 gr sp and hp bullets with awesome
results.....


----------



## Glock20SF (Aug 21, 2014)

*Hunting style, eye sight and barrel length*

I would say if you are a stand hunter and shoot solely from a rest, barrel length doesn't matter, but long barrels with iron sights are managed better.  If you plan to become a real handgun hunter, carrying it all the time, being willing to take all the shots the situation ethically allows, then a more moderate barrel length than 10.5 inches may be the right choice.  I have a 9.5" Ruger SRH in 480 Ruger, 53 oz and a 7.5" 44 Special Ruger NMBH, 46 oz.  Being at three pounds and below does make a difference, as well as excessive muzzle heaviness.  If you can accommodate the long sight radius, you can shoot better from a deliberate rest, if you can focus the longer sights.  I have moved to 5 1/2 inch or six inch barrels for most of my hunting guns.  I have killed animals with a 4 inch S&W revolver but the crisp single action trigger was a big help, along with the short action time.  Rugers are tanks, but it takes a week for the hammer to fall.  I plan on chopping the SRH to 5.5 inches because it is too much with a 30mm UltraDot on top.  I couldn't utilize the longer barrel off hand but your skill and eyes may make the difference.  My Uncle Mikes bandoleer holster with scope is more of a short sword scabbard.  A three pound six inch or shorter revolver in a shoulder holster disappears on the trail.  I think that 10.5 inch, 3 1/2 pound revolver will be a boat anchor.  Another small thing, other than some decrease in muzzle blast, the velocity advantage may not be there.  I've seen shorter barrels shot faster from the same make and model revolver, but hope for about 25 fps per inch increase, which really won't matter while hunting.


----------

